# Protektorenweste mit Brustschutz



## maidle (8. September 2017)

Hallo allerseits,
nachdem ich jetzt seit gut einem Jahr auf dem Enduro unterwegs bin, häufen sich die Bikeparkbesuche und ich fahre auch anspruchsvollere Strecken.
Im Moment schütze ich meinen Rücken dabei mit einer Evoc Weste (speziell für Frauen). Mit 1,60 und kurzem Oberkörper ist diese mir aber in Größe S trotzdem zu lang und schiebt sich häufig in den Nacken hoch.
Auch würde ich gerne eine Weste mit Brustschutz haben.
Mein Problem hierbei ist, dass ich bisher keinen Hersteller gefunden habe, der Protekorenwesten mit Brust und Rückenschutz speziell für Frauen anbietet.
 Hat jemand von euch eine Empfehlung für mich?
Vielen Dank schonmal und viele Grüße


----------



## noocelo (8. September 2017)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Die sabbernden Pumas werden sich auf diesen Thread stürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (8. September 2017)

Sowas? https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/protection-gear/chest-protector-4-5-jacki-ladies.html
Ist leider auch der einzige Hersteller, der mir einfällt.

Krass eigentlich - jeden Scheiß gibt's mittlerweile in Türkis oder Pink, aber sobald es ein bißchen den Berg runtergeht statt nur hoch, hört's plötzlich auf mit dem Women specific Kram...als ob Frauen nicht gerne in den Bikepark gingen...

Je nachdem könnte auch ein Blick in den MX-Bereich lohnen, da gibt es doch deutlich mehr Auswahl - zB von alpinestars oder FOX.


----------



## maidle (9. September 2017)

@Florent29 ja so in die Richtung, das Problem bei den MXWesten find ich nur, dass die im Rücken relativ kurz sind. 
https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/pro...oft-shell/body-vest-3df-airfit-lite-3773.html
Am liebsten sowas in die Richtung, aber mit hartem Panzer wäre auch okay. 
Wieso kriegen es die Hersteller nicht hin das gleiche Ding für Frauen zu designen ?


----------



## Florent29 (9. September 2017)

maidle schrieb:


> @Florent29 ja so in die Richtung, das Problem bei den MXWesten find ich nur, dass die im Rücken relativ kurz sind.
> https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/pro...oft-shell/body-vest-3df-airfit-lite-3773.html
> Am liebsten sowas in die Richtung, aber mit hartem Panzer wäre auch okay.
> Wieso kriegen es die Hersteller nicht hin das gleiche Ding für Frauen zu designen ?



Puh, sowas hab ich auch noch nicht als Frauenmodell gesehen...Vielleicht testest du mal was von ixs mit X-Matter Protektoren. Die sind so flexibel, das könnte funktionieren.

Was tragen eigentlich die Weltcup Downhillerinnen drunter? Vielleicht kann sich da was abschauen?


----------



## HaegarHH (9. September 2017)

maidle schrieb:


> Wieso kriegen es die Hersteller nicht hin das gleiche Ding für Frauen zu designen ?


Ich habe jetzt lange überlegt, ob ich mich als Mann traue hier dazu was zu schreiben 

Ich nähe sehr viel, konstruiere dabei meine Schnitte fast alle selber, dabei habe ich tlw. durch Erfahrung mit bösen Fehlern gelernt …

Lektion 1: Z. B. Gesäßabnäher (das ist ein sehr viel unverfänglicheres Beispiel als andere Abneher) bestimmten den Unterschied zwischen Hüftumfang und Taille an der hinteren Hose. Die eigentliche Differenz, die auszugleichen ist, ist klar, ergibt sich aus den Maßen. Aber den Abnäher nur 2-3 cm zu weit innen oder außen hingelegt, oder u. U. auch nur 2cm kürzer (oder länger) und das ganze sieht grausam aus. Hängt halt damit zusammen, dass man auch 2D und flach mit den Abnähern in 3D und Richtung rund / Kugel geht.

Lektion 2:  Ich hatte früher Bauch, sehr viel Bauch. Irgendwann musste ich lernen, übergewichtigen Männern gibt es zwei grundlegende Arten, wo der Bauch quasi sitzt und das hat sehr weitgehenden Einfluss auf den Schnitt, zumindest wenn die Sachen gut sitzen sollen. Also böser Fehler MEINE Jacke für einen Bekannten mit gleichen Maßen nochmal nach nähen 

Lektion 3: (Könnte man mit mehr Erfahrung und dem geschulten Blick ggf. ausgleichen) … ABER Damenschnitte sind da noch deutlich schwieriger, zumindest sobald da mehr als ein A-Körbchen ins Spiel kommt, je kleiner der Umfang, je größer die Körbchengröße desto problematischer wird es. Dann gibt es x verschiedene Arten, wo und wie man Abnäher starten lässt (i. d. R. laufen sie alle Richtung Brustpunkt). Ich für mich habe dann irgendwann entschieden, Oberteile für Frauen nähe ich nur mit Probeteil und Drappieren der Abnäher.


So ein Protektor für den Brustbereich soll ja nun nicht nur gut sitzen (und aussehen), sondern primär schützen und da ist es noch viel wichtiger, dass er wirklich gut und zur Trägerin passend sitzt, je härter, desto weniger wird er sich anpassen, desto noch besser muss er den Rundungen entsprechend.

Ich kann da schon verstehen, dass das dann einfach viel zu viele verschiedene Größen / Modelle sein müssten und dann immer noch nicht gewährleistet ist, dass das Model in Größe M mit 70 C genau das ist, was Dir dann passt, obwohl die Größen stimmen.


----------



## freetourer (9. September 2017)

Von Amplifi gibt es doch so ein Teil.


----------



## maidle (9. September 2017)

@HaegarHH das stimmt da geb ich dir Recht. Deshalb hab ich die Tage mit ein paar Bekannten auch schon rumgesponnen ob ich mir sowas selbst machen soll. Aber dass es sowas auch nicht mich weichen Protektoren für Frauen gibt versteh ich nicht ganz. Ich mein Knie oder Beine sind ja auch nicht gleich und da ist es ja irgendwie möglich 

@freetourer danke dann schau ich mir die mal an


----------

